# Hereford vs Angus



## stifflej

Can one of you more experienced Beef producers tell me what some of the characteristic differences are between a Hereford and Angus? ie, height, width, carcass hanging weight, and anything else that I should be aware of? Couldn't find much good info when I googled it. (I currently have 3 Herefords, and 2 angus, seems the herefords are taller, but the Angus are wider, is this to be expected?) How will the size of steaks differ?

Thanks.


----------



## FEF

Well, I'm an Angus breeder, so I may not be considered the most objective source. 

BUT I think you'll find that Angus will give you higher quality (marbled) beef than Herefords. The Angus cattle will be polled (no horns), but Herefords may go either way. If you plan to market any live animals, in my area Angus outsell Herefords.

Herefords have a reputation (right or wrong) for bad udders and eye problems. Pigment around the eye can help there, though.

Having said the above, I think you'll find a lot of variety within either breed for the qualities that you mention. Learn about EPDs. They'll help you select for ribeye (muscling), marbling, height, etc.


----------



## agmantoo

Angus are what I produce because that is what the market will pay a premium due to the marketing skills of the Certified Angus Beef Association.
Here is my take on the Angus
Less calving problems
More adaptable to rotational grazing
Perform satisfactorily to grass only feed
Less sun blistering to udders
Fewer incidents of cancer eye
Fewer incidents of pinkeye
Less dockage at sale barn
Demand is higher from individual buyers
Less foot problems


----------



## ErinP

Having dealt with both, all of the above is true. 

However, Herefords tend to be much better mothers, and easier for the stockman to handle, as well. 
So, it depends on what you want to deal with.

Most of the ranches I've lived on, as well as neighbored, have run Angus or Angus-cross because hardiness is more important than handling.
not to mention, anyone in the cattle business knows, 'Black sells.'


----------



## francismilker

I've not had a whole lot of dealing with Herefords. However, I've always heard hereford= udder probs and pink eye.


----------



## brody

the herefords we had when I was a teen were easy to work with and had no real issues ..


----------



## Karin L

I get tired of hearing all the rampage about pink eye and udder problems.

It all comes down to SELECTION on genetics. If a cow has eye problems or a bad udder, ship her. Simple as that. Bad udders is due to genetics; if a producer can emphasize on good genetics and have a good culling regime, then he/she won't have these problems. Same with temperment and other things.

As to the comparisons between these two breeds, I am more partial to Herefords than Angus.

Reason being is that Herefords are more easy going and are more docile than Angus. Plus they ain't black.

Herefords are hardy animals, able to adapt quickly to different climate. I know a breeder in South Africa that has excellent quality Herefords that are bred and raised to forage for themselves and are not pampered at all. Neither does he have problems with udders or eyes because he selects for good udders and eyes. And he's in a location where they don't get much grass, just the similar stuff you'd find out in the chaparral in Arizona. Angus are more prone to be spending their time in the shade on really hot spells. You don't find as many Angus down in the South as you do up north.

Angus and Hereford are both able to be easy keeping, but you'll also find stock that are hard keepers as well. Again, it's all down to culling decisions. Herefords are one of the best for forage convertability, which is why they do well in adverse climate. 

Due to their calm nature, they are also adapt at rotational grazing, and do not need grain to maintain condition.

Angus do have an advantage, and primarily this is due to CAB and their marketing schemes to make everyone believe that "Black is Better." Angus are better in marbling than Hereford, however both are early maturing, both have average calving ease, both have good mothering ability, both have good foraging ability. Both are good for developing sires for terminal and maternal breeding, primarily maternal. Both are prone to prolapse, both are prone to calving problems. Depends on selection and what you get.

Both breeds are great for producing black-baldy calves that do better than either breeds.

Both Hereford and Angus produce cattle that are of similar size and hanging weight. 

However, there is more variation within the breeds than between the breeds. Keep that in mind.


----------



## DaleK

Depends on your local market more than anything. Here, anything that looks like a Hereford will bring about 60% of what most other breeds will for a similar size calf. Angus doesn't do much better here, Charolais or Blonde crosses will almost always top the market.


----------



## Terri

DaleK said:


> Depends on your local market more than anything. Here, anything that looks like a Hereford will bring about 60% of what most other breeds will for a similar size calf. Angus doesn't do much better here, Charolais or Blonde crosses will almost always top the market.


And here in Kansas, Black is lovely. It really MUST depend on your local market!

Edited to add: OOps, sorry, you were looking for experience and I have none, the above is just what I have heard!!!!!!!!!


----------



## agmantoo

Black cattle dominate the beef market here in NC also.


----------



## francismilker

Black and Black Baldy seem to be a popular fav here as well.


----------



## james dilley

National beef buys all types of cattle, Even cattle from Mexico. The demands of the market dictate what sells. The Angus breeders have just put A spin on there cattle. For marketing..For my money its Herfords or there crosses for A better beef animal.. Theres more difference in A breed than between breeds.


----------



## tyusclan

I agree with Karin L. Genetics is the key more so than the breed. It is true that in a large section of the country, mine included, black calves bring a premium. Aside from that you can select for the traits you desire, and cull the traits that are undesirable. That is the only way to ever improve your herd.

Having said that, one thing in your OP stands out to me. You said your herefords were taller and thinner, but the angus were shorter and thicker. That tells me your herefords have a higher frame score. A cow with lower frame (to a point, of course) will be much more efficient than a cow with a larger frame. 

Other things being equal (and you'll have to determine that) I would sell the larger herefords and get more smaller framed cows. And, yes, if you like herefords you can find smaller framed herefords without the undesirable traits.


----------



## Allen W

You probably won't see any more difference in the steak sizes between the breeds then between animals. The Angus will marble better but the Hereford has been doing well on the shear test for tenderness.

Dad has always raised Herefords so I'm a bit prejudiced. That said I have seen few Herefords that will stand up to the ones dad raises.


----------



## Curtis B

Forgive my ignorance, but I thought that you get marbling by feeding corn the last few months prior to butcher.


----------



## Karin L

Curtis, from what I've been taught and read about, this is partially true. But the other part of this is genetics. Angus have the genes for adequate marbling, as well as some other breeds.

As for markets, up here the reds and yellows and red white faces and yellow white faces seem to sell better than the blacks. I honestly don't see very many black calves around Barrhead-Westlock-Athabasca regions, nor up in the Peace region. The last few years we had stockers, we'd only get a handful of Angus steers out of 80 or 90 head of stockers that comprised mostly of Red Angus, Gelbvieh, Charolais, Simmental, Limousin, Shorthorn and Hereford and a whole wack load of in-between crosses. There might be a pocket somewhere in Alberta where blacks are selling high, but that's just a little one out of the whole province. I guess it's because we're not fooled so much by the black hide as some areas of the states; what WILL sell are calves that look good, healthy and soggy-looking, no matter what colour of the hide they have.

Because remember, when you take off the hide, they all look the same in the end.


----------



## ErinP

A good friend of mine (also a ranch girl, but now living in Indianapolis) and I were laughing about that one day. 
She had a neighbor (city) who would _only_ buy certified Angus. "It tastes better!"


'Becca and I were laughing at this since very few palates would _ever_ be able to the tell the difference between a Hereford TBone or an Angus TBone. 
But the Angus folks have done a much better job of marketing.


----------



## .netDude

Ditto - Karin L. I've never had an issue with udders or eyes with my Herefords. Their are very calm, like trees standing in the pasture. My Angus are a bit more high strung and are the first to the gate every morning for new pasture. 
Height, width, and dress out are pretty similar between them. Like yours, my Herefords are a little taller and the Angus wider, but that may not be the case with all herds since there is so much variability.

Curtis B - yes, but that's not the only way - there are many more factors involved. For example, if you're gaining over a lb and a half /day, with a mature animal, you'll get marbling with grass fed as well.


----------



## Danaus29

Grandpa raised black Angus. They produced the best meat I have ever eaten. But his were grass fed and he bred for grass to meat conversion, ease in handling, and good mothering abilities. The typical Angus body style has changed quite a bit in the past 30 years, and so has the grass to meat conversion factor. But that has changed quite a bit for just about every breed of cow since grass-fed beef has become popular again. We did have a few Hereford/Angus crosses. Neighbor's bull got out, cows were in heat. The resulting offspring didn't taste any different from what we had before.


----------



## FEF

Curtis B said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but I thought that you get marbling by feeding corn the last few months prior to butcher.


That used to be the thinking. But the last several years there's been a lot of university research done on how an animal actually marbles. And we find they start marbling at a young age....as long as there's high quality nutrition available to them. 

The first thing is genetics. If an animal doesn't have the genetic ability marble, you can feed him forever and just get more backfat. Then comes management: feed and health. Even a calf with marbling genetics won't marble if he's not getting enough high quality nutrition to grow AND lay down marbling. If he gets sick while in the feedlot, you can just about forget a high quality carcass.

This article is on the Angus website:

http://www.angus.org/pub/newsroom/releases/09_Getting_a_Handle_on_Beef_Flavor.htm


----------



## Ken Scharabok

I think the American cattle industry would have been way farther ahead if they had primarily stuck with Angus on Hereford to produce Black Bladies. I have two Brangus (Angus on Braham). Both predominately black. One has Braham characteristics and the other Angus characteristics. Ears give away the Braham though.

I agree there are climate differences where other breeds may due better, such as the deep South and Southwest. Let them turn out the hamburger cows.


----------



## Gregg Alexander

For me , I like Angus cows as my base herd, good milkers, mothers, and for the most part handle good. 
Angus/Hereford cross mother cows are all the package rolled into one.
I have a base herd of Angus cows with Hereford bull and Hereford Cows with Angus bull. 
When I need replacement heifers that carry more angus , I put the angus bull with the angus cows for 45 days and clean up with the hereford bull for another 45 days. Thats my breeding season 90 days all over through and cull those cows that fail to breed


----------



## Rob30

We have angus red and black as well as herefords. Both are great breeds. I agree with most posters that breeding is the most important. A good hereford is better then an average angus, and vise versa. Angus, hereford and short horn are all British breeds that will marlbe easier then any other breeds. In fact they are known for marlbing on grass alone with out any corn. Corn speeds up growth, it does not marble the meat. When any cow reaches 65% of its mature wieght it will start to marble. Angus and hereford will both do that on grasa. Charolais limo etc will require corn to marble. 
We sell grass fed beef. No corn is ever fed. Our beef in is moderately marbled.
My herefors is a good mom, but the angus puts more into the calf. After the winter the hereford looks great, but the angus are a little thin. However the angus calves are much larger. Angus have higher dress out percentages. Herefords have much thicker hides and biggger heads. 
Of all my cattle I only have one angus with a bad utter, and one angus with pink eye.
All in all they each have advantages. Herefords are quieter. I prefer the cross breds bred back to an angus bull.
Continental brreds sell better at the auction barns though here. White or tan calves. However all our calves are sold for meat off the farm.


----------



## 7thswan

Here,anything Black gets atleast 10 cents more per pound than any other color.


----------



## MO_cows

Unless you are going to get into the purebred seedstock biz, which is a long and expensive road, your best choice might not be Hereford VERSUS Angus, but instead Hereford PLUS Angus for the tried and true black baldies. There have been studies out the wazoo that show the hybrid outperforms either breed alone. Hybrid vigor, or heterosis, can put on as much as an extra 50 pounds per calf irregardless of other factors. If you sell them by the pound, that's free money. There is a reason that the black baldy commercial cow has been the cornerstone of the industry.


----------



## FEF

Heterosis is a wonderful tool. But we shouldn't exaggerate its capabilities. Research tells us that the calf of two distinct breeds should be better than the parents. That won't tell you how many pounds it will weigh. Heterosis is the best way to improve lowly heritable traits like fertility and longevity. According to research, it does not affect feedlot gain or improve meat quality.

I think most experts will tell you _in general _the real value of heterosis is in the crossbred cow. She'll be productive longer, be more fertile, and wean more pounds of calf than her straightbred counterpart

But you can and do lose consistency if you chase heterosis without paying attention to meat quality. 

http://www.cattlenetwork.com/templates/newsarchive.html?sid=cn&cid=701628


----------



## oregon woodsmok

Herefords are the choice for rough range conditions. Angus calves are low birth weight with small heads, so good for calving ease.

I was an Angus fan forever, but the Angus Association just recently lost me.

They have all this great genetics program where they track birth weight, ribeye size, feed conversion, marbling, yadda yadda. Trouble is that they haven't paid any attention to flavor.

Angus is highly promoted and as far as I am concerned, for the past 3-4 years, Angus has become so mild in taste that it is completely flavorless.

If you are raising cattle to sell feeder steers, then Black Angus or Black Baldies are a good choice. They can go into the certified Black Angus Program.

If you are raising meat for your own table, my best meat has always been the Holstein X Angus calves that take after their sire and look like black beef cattle with white bellies. They get the fine grained meat and good flavor of the Holstein and the marbling of the Angus and grow like beef cattle.

They make good mothers and when bred back again to Angus produce handsome black calves.

I am not a huge fan of European breeds. I don't like the texture and they seem tougher to me, with a different flavor. I like the texture and flavor of the British breeds.

Had a brother-in-law who raised Beefalo, and I wasn't all that impressed with that meat, either, although I like Bison.


----------



## haypoint

There is enough diversity within either breed to say that there aren&#8217;t any real differences in the carcass. The Angus Breeders Association has done a wonderful job promoting Angus. Therefore Angus beef sells better and that helps the Angus breeders.
Herefords, in general, tend to be quieter, while Angus tend to be wilder. There are exceptions.
If I were raising for myself, I&#8217;d go with a Polled Hereford.
The demand for Black Cattle has resulted in too many poor quality black heifers being used for breeding.
The lower demand for White faced cattle has allowed only the better cows to be worth breeding.
Eventually this fashion show will run its course and another breed will take the spotlight. Sadly, lots of good Hereford lines are in danger of being lost.


----------



## MO_cows

oregon woodsmok said:


> Herefords are the choice for rough range conditions. Angus calves are low birth weight with small heads, so good for calving ease.
> 
> I was an Angus fan forever, but the Angus Association just recently lost me.
> 
> They have all this great genetics program where they track birth weight, ribeye size, feed conversion, marbling, yadda yadda. Trouble is that they haven't paid any attention to flavor.
> 
> Angus is highly promoted and as far as I am concerned, for the past 3-4 years, Angus has become so mild in taste that it is completely flavorless.
> 
> If you are raising cattle to sell feeder steers, then Black Angus or Black Baldies are a good choice. They can go into the certified Black Angus Program.
> 
> If you are raising meat for your own table, my best meat has always been the Holstein X Angus calves that take after their sire and look like black beef cattle with white bellies. They get the fine grained meat and good flavor of the Holstein and the marbling of the Angus and grow like beef cattle.
> 
> They make good mothers and when bred back again to Angus produce handsome black calves.
> 
> I am not a huge fan of European breeds. I don't like the texture and they seem tougher to me, with a different flavor. I like the texture and flavor of the British breeds.
> 
> Had a brother-in-law who raised Beefalo, and I wasn't all that impressed with that meat, either, although I like Bison.


Boy am I glad you posted that. I have thought for a long time that Angus meat was mild to the point of bland. People look at me like I am from another planet if I say I don't care for Angus beef! Glad I am not the only one. I have had grass finished Lowline and it was very mild too. Of the meat I have eaten that I knew the exact source, I preferred the flavor of the Euro breeds. Part of that might be that we have eaten mostly Tarentaise beef for years, so our taste buds have been "trained". 

I would love to see a major study done, using taste panels to evaluate meat from purebred cattle of different breeds, all finished the same way, for its flavor profile.


----------



## tinknal

MO_cows said:


> Boy am I glad you posted that. I have thought for a long time that Angus meat was mild to the point of bland. People look at me like I am from another planet if I say I don't care for Angus beef! Glad I am not the only one. I have had grass finished Lowline and it was very mild too. Of the meat I have eaten that I knew the exact source, I preferred the flavor of the Euro breeds. Part of that might be that we have eaten mostly Tarentaise beef for years, so our taste buds have been "trained".
> 
> I would love to see a major study done, using taste panels to evaluate meat from purebred cattle of different breeds, all finished the same way, for its flavor profile.


It's been done. It was awhile back, but I remember that the top 3 were, in order
Kobe
Kobe/Angus cross
Angus


----------



## FEF

Taste is an individual thing, but the flavor of the meat is in the fat. The more marbling (fat), the more flavor. I think it was Perdue that did a project where they took beef fat and injected it into lean pork? The test panel thought they were eating pork. They did the same with injecting chicken and pork fat into other lean meats. The test panel went with the taste of the fat, not the meat.

The Kobe, Kobe/Angus cross, Angus results would tend to re-enforce that study. All of them should be higher marbling crosses.


----------



## DJ in WA

I just realized this thread started a couple years ago. Have to get my two cents in on hide color which I've been researching the past year or so.

It is interesting that Karin says few black hided cattle up in cooler Canada, while they are pretty common down south.

As we all know, wearing black makes you hotter, as it absorbs more solar radiation. Which is why black cattle experience more heat stress in the summer and more death loss in feedlots during heat waves. One feedlot mentioned below had only 20% of it's cattle black, but they accounted for 80% of the death loss.

Anyway, I see that as the biggest problem with black angus. Thousands of cattle died last summer in feedlots, and piles of dead cattle aren't great for marketing.

Interesting reading on heat stress and color and how cattle dissipate heat:

http://www.stockmangrassfarmer.net/cgi-bin/page.cgi?id=570

http://vetmed.iastate.edu/vdpam/extension/beef/current-events/heat-stress-beef-cattle

http://nimss.umd.edu/homepages/home.cfm?trackID=11616

http://www.iowabeefcenter.org/Cattlemen'sConference/heat stress study.pdf


----------



## boo-boo

No doubt in my mind Hereford tastes much better. The last few years we have requested Hereford when we buy a half and have never had a bad one. Prior to that we had a couple of Angus and both seemed greasy. It's like walleye vs carp.


----------



## BeltieX

Worst flavoring beef I had was a Hereford and the best flavoring beef I had was a black Angus. I guess it's how you feeding your cattle out as it has nothing to do with the breeds. Maybe that particular steer ate too much weeds or not enough corn or grain or on crappy pastures or was slaughtered in fall instead of spring when the grass is good.

As for the black hided, my black cows are grazing out in midday during summers while my red/white shorthorns are in the ponds all day. Also the fattening cattle do poor in feedlots during hot days, no matter what the color is.


----------



## SpaceCadet12364

Rob30 said:


> We have angus red and black as well as herefords. Both are great breeds. I agree with most posters that breeding is the most important. A good hereford is better then an average angus, and vise versa. Angus, hereford and short horn are all British breeds that will marlbe easier then any other breeds. In fact they are known for marlbing on grass alone with out any corn. Corn speeds up growth, it does not marble the meat. When any cow reaches 65% of its mature wieght it will start to marble. Angus and hereford will both do that on grasa. Charolais limo etc will require corn to marble.
> We sell grass fed beef. No corn is ever fed. Our beef in is moderately marbled.
> My herefors is a good mom, but the angus puts more into the calf. After the winter the hereford looks great, but the angus are a little thin. However the angus calves are much larger. Angus have higher dress out percentages. Herefords have much thicker hides and biggger heads.
> Of all my cattle I only have one angus with a bad utter, and one angus with pink eye.
> All in all they each have advantages. Herefords are quieter. I prefer the cross breds bred back to an angus bull.
> Continental brreds sell better at the auction barns though here. White or tan calves. However all our calves are sold for meat off the farm.


Angus is not a British breed it is Scottish.


----------



## BeltieX

Um, Scotland is in British Isle.


----------



## nosqrls

And Spain, Italy and France are all in Europe does not make them all one country.


----------



## wannabfishin

nosqrls said:


> And Spain, Italy and France are all in Europe does not make them all one country.


nope but that does make the cattle continental European breeds just as angus is considered a british breed.


----------



## nosqrls

Every where I look says country of origin for black angus, aberdeen angus is Scottland not England. here is one https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cattle_breeds


----------



## MO_cows

Even though it isn't technically accurate, it is common to categorize cattle breeds as British or Continental (or Euro for the Aussies).


----------



## BeltieX

Look up British Isle map and you can see where our British breeds originated from.


----------



## DJ in WA

BeltieX said:


> Worst flavoring beef I had was a Hereford and the best flavoring beef I had was a black Angus. I guess it's how you feeding your cattle out as it has nothing to do with the breeds. Maybe that particular steer ate too much weeds or not enough corn or grain or on crappy pastures or was slaughtered in fall instead of spring when the grass is good.
> 
> As for the black hided, my black cows are grazing out in midday during summers while my red/white shorthorns are in the ponds all day. Also the fattening cattle do poor in feedlots during hot days, no matter what the color is.



Your experience is different than what studies have shown. Perhaps you could contact your local university to have them research how your black cattle can be cooler than light colored. Most of us know to not wear black in the summer. Here is the solar radiation absorption chart by color that engineers use. Note that black absorbs the most, therefore black materials are hottest in the sun.
http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/solar-radiation-absorbed-materials-d_1568.html

You may also want to contact the University of Florida which has recently developed a new White Angus breed to reduce heat stress.

http://www.centralfloridaagnews.com/new-cattle-breed-emerges-for-florida-climate/


Yes, all fat cattle are hot in the summer, but black are even hotter. Need every advantage can get. In one heat wave in Iowa with many deaths there were pens observed in which 80% of cattle were red, and 20% black, but black cattle were 80% of the death loss.

So for animal scientists, black coat color is considered an undesirable trait for cattle in most of North America. But unfortunately, marketing trumps animal welfare and good husbandry any day. Ridiculous to see all the breeds going black.

Which brings us to the point others have made. People argue about breeds, but if they're all trying to be the same, what does it matter? The maternal breeds are going for more growth, and the growth breeds are going more maternal, and they're all going black.

That way you can sell your black Hereford, limousin, Simmental, charolais, or whatever as CERTIFIED ANGUS beef.


----------



## Ross

I've had both breeds. The Herefords were much easier to live with, calmer and good mums. The Angus were better mums to the point of being overly protective/hard to manage. Both finished OK the Angus maybe had a slight edge, could be the genetics were skewed locally to favour Herefords. The white faced black calves sold better, years ago now its all Limo and Charliase.


----------



## BeltieX

DJ in WA said:


> Your experience is different than what studies have shown. Perhaps you could contact your local university to have them research how your black cattle can be cooler than light colored. Most of us know to not wear black in the summer. Here is the solar radiation absorption chart by color that engineers use. Note that black absorbs the most, therefore black materials are hottest in the sun.
> http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/solar-radiation-absorbed-materials-d_1568.html
> 
> You may also want to contact the University of Florida which has recently developed a new White Angus breed to reduce heat stress.
> 
> http://www.centralfloridaagnews.com/new-cattle-breed-emerges-for-florida-climate/
> 
> 
> Yes, all fat cattle are hot in the summer, but black are even hotter. Need every advantage can get. In one heat wave in Iowa with many deaths there were pens observed in which 80% of cattle were red, and 20% black, but black cattle were 80% of the death loss.
> 
> So for animal scientists, black coat color is considered an undesirable trait for cattle in most of North America. But unfortunately, marketing trumps animal welfare and good husbandry any day. Ridiculous to see all the breeds going black.
> 
> Which brings us to the point others have made. People argue about breeds, but if they're all trying to be the same, what does it matter? The maternal breeds are going for more growth, and the growth breeds are going more maternal, and they're all going black.
> 
> That way you can sell your black Hereford, limousin, Simmental, charolais, or whatever as CERTIFIED ANGUS beef.


Or maybe they should set up a better cooling system in the feedlots. I knew a feedlot near us lost few reds and chars to the unusual heat wave. It's funny that no one lost a black cow to the heat out in the pasture. I knew few people raises black Angus in Florida and they handle the hot climate just fine.

As for the black Angus composites, I have mixed opinions but most times they're great cattle perhaps better than Angus.


----------



## MO_cows

I wonder how well those studies took into account the source for the cattle? You take a few potloads of steers from Montana and ship them down to the big feedlots in Garden City, Kansas or the Texas panhandle and they get exposed to way more heat and humidity than they have ever had the chance to acclimate to. Just like shipping cattle into fescue country, not all can adapt to it. Or high altitudes, etc.


----------



## BeltieX

I know a cow buyer that buys cows all over in United States, he did mentioned that the cows he brought from north, had a hard time to adapt in the southern climates. Same with the southern cows in the northern climates if you didn't acclimated them before the fall


----------



## haypoint

About 30 years ago, a neighbor bought a Brahma bull. It froze to death the first winter.

Truth: Black cattle will absorb more heat. White faced cattle will have more cancer around the eyes.
Fiction: Blondes have more fun and Angus tastes better because it is Angus.


----------



## G. Seddon

A few years ago, when I was trying hard to split some acreage into rotational spaces for my very small herd of Dexters, knowing that I had to provide access to water AND shade in all spaces, one of the NRCS guys said to me (during an onsite visit): if anyone tells you that black hided cattle don't need shade, ask them to dress up in black fuzzy costumes and sit outside in the midsummer VA heat.

If you don't look after the comfort and needs of your animals, they will suffer -- plain and simple.


----------



## BeltieX

Yes, just provide them water and all cattle will be fine.....geez I wondered how the black angus folks with open spaces handled the heat without any trees.


----------



## oregon woodsmok

nosqrls said:


> Every where I look says country of origin for black angus, aberdeen angus is Scottland not England........


Angus is a county in Scotland and Angus cattle are from Scotland. However, England and Scotland are both in Britain. They are both located on the British Isles. So, Angus cattle originated in Scotland and they are a British breed of cattle.

Highland cattle originated in Scotland, and they are a British Breed. White Park cattle originated in England and they are a British breed.

Jersey cattle originated on the Isle of Jersey, and they are a British breed.


----------

